# Orange Mako



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just got this car in a lot minus the windshield and rear bumper.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice find. The glass and bumper are easy to replace. Been out to the warehouse yet?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Casting has had me BURIED man,my guitar work(now making 54 strat parts) business has been slamming me,but I will get you some chassis.
Christian


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Beautiful find Chris for sure . It never ceases to amaze me what is still out there . I allways have my eyes open but seem to find the less than items as i call em . Glad you found and saved this one.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like $800!!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Not quite 800.00 Kiwi*

Just yankin chains,started making these tonight.The underside is just as slick as the top.
Christian


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Just yankin chains,started making these tonight.The underside is just as slick as the top.
> Christian


*Dude ..... consider chain yanked LOL ! Man those are sweet . Gonna sell kits ? If so what price finished and unfinished etc ? Orange as it's my fav color so my eyes were allready fixated hehe !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

these will be finished detailed cars with chromed bumpers and clear glass.Havent decided on a price yet.Just finished a gorgeous black one.....


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Glad your back into casting up more stuff again Chris. Hope that says the back is better and family time is working well . We all benefit when you are involved more in the hobby. I will be watching for info on this body as well.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Back is fantastic,kids are great and I feel blessed.Having fun casting more,just dont have the urge to race.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Back is fantastic,kids are great and I feel blessed.Having fun casting more,just dont have the urge to race.


*That's great to hear ! Having a rich full life of health , family and things you like to do ...... ya i'd say your doing well.

Bear:wave: *


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bearsox said:


> *That's great to hear ! Having a rich full life of health , family and things you like to do ...... ya i'd say your doing well.
> 
> Bear:wave: *


hey man,you have bought enough crap off me,would you like a free orange mako??
Christian


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Truth be told, I thought the A pillers looked larger than NOS Aurora, but I didn't say anything again.
Bill


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Truth be told, I thought the A pillers looked larger than NOS Aurora, but I didn't say anything again.
> Bill


The bodies were cast from an NOS mako I pulled from the original card,the orange is throwing your eye off,my posts are .0398 to the originals .0400 according to my mitutoyo digital mics.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Chris, they sure looked bigger to me. So be it. I will keep quite now.:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice job they look great:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang, i want one. i sold the original one i found to offset the cost of the collection i bought it with...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice... As long as you enjoy it Chris, keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

wheelszk said:


> Truth be told, I thought the A pillers looked larger than NOS Aurora, but I didn't say anything again.
> Bill


Looks like an original to me, my Aurora Mako doesn't have a windshield or rear bumper either!

Just kidding, absolutely beautiful work!!! Very nice job Chris!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Casting has had me BURIED man,my guitar work(now making 54 strat parts) business has been slamming me,but I will get you some chassis.
> Christian


Beauty. I've been working on some projects in mind.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

hehe, the micrometer doesn't lie, just don't usually see Mako posts that straight. The casting looks fantastic - post those up when for sale (hopefully I'll see it) 'cause I'd love to buy one! I am not usually much on repros, but it isn't real likely I'd get a real one, and I LIKES the look of that shine! Throw in the NOS blue in the deal too (pant, pant)?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> hey man,you have bought enough crap off me,would you like a free orange mako??
> Christian


Oh Man are you kidding me ? Absolutely i want one for sure ! Chris i gotta do something nice for you in return though . I have been working on some fun tire projects and would be happy to send ya something OR i also happen to have some ULTRA rare blue silicone sponge tires on black rims in .350 size . For sure ya ain't gonna find them anywhere else and they are a good tire ! Not sure if that would appeal to ya BUT.... would be happy to send ya a thanks you ? LMK and i can PM ya . Thanks as allways ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

No problem on the mako bod,it is the second body out of the mold,just send me your address.On the tires,i would like to see them go to a road racer or just someone who will really enjoy and appreciate them,I just dont race much anymore.
Auroara


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ok Christian ,
i did send ya my info via email and PM. Again i thank you not just for doing this very nice gesture for me but for all the fine work you do. I for one truely respect you , your work , and the artistry you put into all your offerings ! I am very glad your back into the swing of things in any level you want to be and look forward to seeing what else you come up with.

Bear :wave:*


----------

